#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > سیستم عامل و نرم افزار   Operating System and softwore >  > سیستم عامل ویندوز | Windows Operating System >  >  نصب شدن ویندوز 7 به کندی

## touch

با سلام

مشخصات:ASUS PQL
RAM 2G
HDD160
VGA 9400GeForce
صاحبش 3ویندوز7 نصب کرده بود چون زیاد نمیدونست.......وقتی خواستم ویندوز نصب کنم>تو قسمت اینستال خیلی کند خیلی کند میرفت برا نصب.تا وسط نصب میرفت صفحه میومد boot mangerهمون صفحه safe moodمیرفت رو روی windows normauliدوباره ریستار مشد روی همون صفحه میموند...کل پارتیشن رو پاک کردم تا نصب شد..خواستم بدونم چرا انقدر کند هارد؟ یعنی از هارد که انقدر به کندی نصب شد........دوستان هر کسی میدونه یه لطفی کنه.

----------

*meigoon*,*غزال*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## hamsafar00

سلام
خواهشا یه کم بیشتر و واضح تر توضیح بدین . . . 
پارتیشنی که میخواستین ویندوز 7 رو روش نصب کنین ، حجمش چقدر بوده !!؟
قبل نصب فرمت quick انجام دادین یا نه فرمت کامل !!؟
تو کدوم قسمت نصب خیلی کند عمل میکنه !!؟ 

به سوالات بالا حواب بدین تا بشه بهتر راهنمایی کرد
اما به نظرم بیشتر مشکل از هارد میتونه باشه ، هارد رو با برنامه hdd regenerator چک کنین تا از نظر بدسکتور نداشتن مطمئن باشین . . .

----------

*meigoon*,*touch*,*غزال*,*مهدی امجدی*,*همتا*

----------


## tahaali9095

سلام 
منم یه هارد سیستمت شک دارم ،
شما بهتره کله هارد LOW FORMAT کنی و دوباره با ویندوز مطمئن بری سراغ نصب.
اگه بازم به مشکل برخوردی با یه هارد دیگه برو سراغ نصب ویندوز.

----------

*A.R.T*,*meigoon*,*touch*,*غزال*,*همتا*

----------


## nekooee

دوستان لطفا تا اطلاعاتتون در مورد مشکل ایشون کامل نبوده اطلاعات ندید. چون الآن راه حل شما یک کار بسیار وقت گیر هست و احتمال زیاد اصلا نیازی به این کار ندارند. 
LOW Format برای چی؟ ما اصلا نمیدونیم مشکل ایشون هنوز چیست و Low Format فقط برای یک سری کارهای خاص آن هم ممکنه مفید باشد!


اولین ایراد میتونه از CD یا CD درایو باشه. گاهی بعضی CDها روی بعضی درایور ها کند میشود پس ابتدا با یک CD با کیفیت دیگر تست کنید. از سالم بودن و ضعیف نبودن چشم درایور خودتون مطمئن بشید. 
اکر اینها مشکلی نداشته باشه تنها مورد نرم افزاری دیگه گخ باقی میمونه پارتیشن بندی هارد هست که ممکنه ایراد داشته باه و باید دوباره پارتیشن بندی کرد.

بعد از این مراحل وارد سخت افزار میشیم که از هارد ، رم و CPU و مادربرد و .... میتونه ایراد باشه که یکی یکی باید بر اساس اولویت و تجربه تعمیرکار تست بشه. که اولین اولویت با هارد هست و باید با نرم افزارهای مخصوص هارد رو چک کرد که آیا بدسکتور دارد یا خیر و اگر بدسکتور کم دارد آنها را از دور خارج کرد و.... اگر مشخص شد هارد مشکل دارد بعد از تست با نرم افزارهای مختلف حالا یکی از کارهایی که پیشنهاد میشه Low Format هست. 

شما اطلاعاتی در مورد مشکلتون دادید خیلی ناقص هست و مشکلات زیاد رو در بر میگیره. باید دقیقت توضیح می دادید اما من به صورت کلی خدمتتون عرض کردم.
موفق باشید

----------

*cvxcvx*,*meigoon*,*reza4uut*,*tahaali9095*,*Yek.Doost*,*غزال*,*همتا*

----------


## touch

با تشکر از همه دوستان

استاد نکویی از همون اول که cd رو که میذارم از همون اول اول خیلی کند حرکت میکرد.......بعد تا قسمت نصب که میرفت که نصب کنه........کامپیوتر ریستار مشد دیگه بقیه مراحل نصب انجام نمیشد.....بعد اومدم کل پارتشنهارو پاک کردم و بعد پارتیشن بندی کردم  تا نصب شد..حالا که نصب کردم صاحبش میگه که الان بردتش میگه دستگاه کند سنگینه.........من خودم احتمال میدم که از هارد باشه...که در پست قبلی گفتم حالا نظرهمکاران عزیز چه هست؟ این بود تمام جریان این کامپیوتر باز اگر توضیح بیشتری میخواهید بگید من در خدمتم
ظرفیت هارد هم 160g هست.

----------

*meigoon*,*tahaali9095*,*همتا*

----------


## Yek.Doost

سلام

شما بهتر است از یک هارد دیگه استفاده بکنید 
اگه نتیجه داد اون موقع وقت خود را بر روی تعمیر کردن آن هارد بگذارید
اگه نتیجه نداد باید تک تک قطعات رو چک کنی
همین مشکل  رو امروز تو سیستم مشتریم داشتم که مشکل از مادربردش بود

----------

*amir99*,*cvxcvx*,*meigoon*,*nekooee*,*setam*,*touch*,*همتا*

----------


## nekooee

آقای پشتیبان جواب صحیح رو به شما دادن. بهترین کار اینه با یک هارد دیگه تست کنید اگر تفاوت سرعت به وضوح مشخص بود هارد ایشون مشکل داره و باید تعمیر بشه! اما اگر با هارد دیگر هم مشکل داشت ایراد از قطعات دیگر هم میتونه باشه که باید دونه دونه تست بشه!

----------

*cvxcvx*,*meigoon*,*setam*,*tahaali9095*,*touch*,*Yek.Doost*,*همتا*

----------


## cvxcvx

به نظر من بهترین کاری که میتونی بکنید اینه که با سی دی یا دی وی دی Win XP  پارتیشن بندی کنید و کل 160 گیگ رو یک پارتیشن کنیدو فرمت معمولی NTFS و برای تست هم همون XP  رو نصب کنید و ببینید سرعت شما چقدر تغییر میکنه این تجربه خودمه به شخصه و بعد برید سراغ عیب و ایرادهای دیگه اگه اینجوری هم مشکل داشتید هارد رو بزارید رو یک سیستم دیگه و باز وین نصب کنید ببینید همینجوریه یعنی کند و سنگین؟ اونموقع بهتر متوجه میشید . در ضمن نگفتید هارد IDE یا Sata هست و برندش چیه (چون تو هاردهای وسترن ساتا برای اینکه کارایی هارد رو بتونید ببرید بالاتر البته بیشتر تو ویندوز XP بهتره جامپرهای 5 و 6 رو شرت کنید با هم البته 160 رو یادم نیست دقیق که اینجوری بود یا نه ) و در ضمن سعی کنید اگه هاردتون ساتا هست حتمآ از کابل برق 5PIN استفاده کنید نه تبدیلهای 4PIN

----------

*meigoon*,*setam*,*touch*,*Yek.Doost*,*همتا*

----------


## touch

دقیقا همین کارو انجام میدم...........ممنون از دوستان خوب و محترم با تشکر از همه نتیجه رو اعلام میکنم.

----------

*cvxcvx*

----------

